# AV install



## BillESC (Mar 29, 2012)

What I saw first thing this morning.




Will have after pictures in about a week.


----------



## chausman (Mar 29, 2012)

It hasn't been sparking in a while, but if it starts...


----------



## headcrab (Mar 29, 2012)

Mmmmmmmm, cable salad!


----------



## DuckJordan (Mar 29, 2012)

Do they complain of noise in there system? with transformers that close to what look to be unbalanced lines I would think it would sound horrendous, not to mention if they have a problem in the middle of the show, how long it takes them to solve it...


----------



## BillESC (Mar 29, 2012)

This is in a church. Their sound system was a pair of FOH Yamahas and a 12 channel powered mixer. They were running almost all wireless mics along with a couple instrument channels. 

The powered mixer died. We've added a ZED-428, Q99 & Q44 amplifiers, EVID 3.2 stage monitors, 2 recessed floor plug stations, 24 channel snake, 1 U859QL goose neck mic in a shock mount, 4 U853RW hanging mics, ATM250DE for the kick drum, 1 36u rack with two drawers & 2 shelves along with two 12 outlet plug strips.

In the video side we've added a Sony EVI D70 PTZ camera, two flat screen monitors, Sima SFX-11 effects switcher, Tascam DB-R2000 HD recorder/editor and 4 Eartec TD-904 wireless intercom sets.

We've rewired all of the projectors and flat screens and interfaced the laptop to two local monitor screens as well as an output to the video switcher. The video switcher has its' own quad screen monitor showing laptop/camera1/camera2 and live output.


----------



## bishopthomas (Mar 29, 2012)

*Re: AV Installation*

What's wrong with that?  What's the plan? What are you installing?


----------



## JohnHartman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Re: AV Installation*

Just a wee bit of cables.. I should take a picture of some of our OLD built in rooms that have been partially overhauled a few times... you would run screaming.


----------



## museav (Mar 30, 2012)

Reminds me of a corporate auditorium project back in my Contractor days. We had bid on the original install but they selected a firm with a lower cost bid. About a year later we get a call asking us to come look at the system. Some of the things we found included:

Bright blue bread bag style twist ties used for cable ties.
A stereo audio system through the mixer, then both positives out of the mixer and both positives to the amplifier all twisted together and wrapped with electrical tape. The same for all of the negatives and all of the grounds.
Nice Tannoy speakers - aimed right at the angled walls in the rear corners of the room such that if you sat in the center about three or four rows from the rear of the room in the center of the room the sound seemed to come from behind you. It was actually sort of interesting, there were a few seats where by moving your head the audio would shift between sounding like it came from in front of or behind you.
An AMX control system that was so poorly programmed they still had to have an operator running the equipment for everything.
Racks that still had scrap cable, etc. in them and had obviously never been cleaned up during the initial installation.
Cable run across the black painted walls of the booth using stick-on tie wrap mounts and the aforementioned bright blue twist ties.
Cabling in the rack that was unlabeled, poorly dressed, etc. including many cheap, pre-manufactured cables that were way too long.
A rear projection image that did not fill the screen and that was very poorly adjusted.
No system documentation, I'm not even sure they had the equipment manuals.
I could go on, but you get the point, the equipment was fine but the installation was terrible. We ended up stripping everything out and rebuilding the entire system from scratch using the existing equipment. When we were done the people there offered to be references for anyone who wanted to know why it is not necessarily a good idea to go with the low bidder.


----------



## Chris15 (Mar 30, 2012)

DuckJordan said:


> Do they complain of noise in there system? with transformers that close to what look to be unbalanced lines I would think it would sound horrendous, not to mention if they have a problem in the middle of the show, how long it takes them to solve it...



Erm my money is on that being a RGBHV coax, not unbalanced audio lines coming out of that box attached to the table brace.
The DB15 comes out the back...


----------

